# Gentoo Linux freezes at random times

## indietrash

just upgraded my kernel and world. now Gentoo Linux freezes at random times. I left my laptop just now, and came to found it frozen. here's the last stuff in messages:

```

Jul 24 19:28:09 lolwabbit kernel: [46287.204047] usb usb6: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.057654] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.057678] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.057698] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.161075] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.212187] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 full speed --> companion

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.212193] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 003001 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CONNECT

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.212197] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.263030] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.263049] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

Jul 24 19:28:19 lolwabbit kernel: [46297.263070] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

Jul 24 19:30:01 lolwabbit cron[14254]: (root) CMD (/opt/metasploit3/bin/msfupdate > /var/log/msfupdate.log 2>&1)

Jul 24 19:30:01 lolwabbit cron[14256]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jul 24 19:40:01 lolwabbit cron[16319]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jul 24 19:59:32 lolwabbit syslog-ng[3556]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.4'

```

xorg.log doesn't say anything remotely interesting. there are no hibernate logs for today. any help? just let me know what information you'd need. here's emerge --info:

```

alexander@lolwabbit ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.7 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.39-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9400_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Jul 2011 19:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r1, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo java-overlay mozilla kde-sunset x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/mozilla /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-sunset /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr dvdrw emboss encode exif faac faad fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipod ipv6 jack jpeg lcms ldap libnotify m4a mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pgn png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vcd vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## audiodef

What kernel did you upgrade from/to?

----------

## indietrash

I'm on 2.6.39-gentoo-r2. I honestly don't remember what I was using before. 2.6.32? ooooold one in any event. I upgraded because things like the newest synaptic driver was incompatible with older Linux than 2.6.38.

----------

## audiodef

Hm. Well, I have a suggestion. While it's not a solution, if it doesn't just happen to solve this problem anyway, you'll end up with a more efficient kernel in the end. That suggestion is this: click on the seeds mirror link in my sig and use one of Pappy's Kernel Seeds to configure your kernel. It removes all the bloat makedefconfig throws in and things generally run faster that way.

----------

